# Would You Add Another?



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

So I found an add on used.com in my area where someone has a 10"+ red in a 55g with an oscar.... I called and chatted with the person and she said the piranha and oscar have been together since they were 3". I told her I wouldn't take the oscar but I would probably take the piranha after I see it in person and what not. She said she only feeds it pellets and bloodworms as a treat, so that's great.

Right now, I have a 170g with 7 piranahs, smallest is about 4" and biggest is about 9", the 6 smallest are all from the same batch (about 2 years old now) and the biggest was a rescue who is about 3 years old now. So I've already added to my shoal with out any problems.

Question is, would you add another? or would you think the tank is already too crowded?

I'm going to go take a look at it tomorrow as the photo is HORRIBLE and I can't even tell if it's actually a piranha or a pacu, but looking at the kids and comparing in size that fish is a monster!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

def looks like a pacu to me i would ask for another pic before driving over you would prob be wasting your gas to see a pacu lol


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I know, it totally looks like a pacu, she only lives about 4 blocks away from me so it's not a big deal for me to drive over there and look.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that's a 100% pacu


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

obviously a pacu but i must say i am impressed that for one time a person underestimated the size of their fish as well as being unaware as to what the actual species of fish it was lol if its less then 12 inches i would be surprised.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

it looks like its about 13 inches and if im correct the width of a 55 is about 12 inches lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's sideways for a reason. Poor fish! I'd add more but this wouldn't be one of em. Less you want a nut cracker.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I gota nut cracker once now she won't leave lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Would I add another?
Yes, I would add another pacu to my pacu pond if I had one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fillet it and bbq it is my advice.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Like I said in the first post "*the photo is HORRIBLE and I can't even tell if it's actually a piranha or a pacu*" there for I'm going over to her place (that is 4 blocks away from me) like I said "*I would probably take the piranha after I see it in person and what not*" so I can confirm myself what kind of fish it is. Never once did I say I needed help in determining whether the fish in question is a pacu or a red belly, I clearly asked for your personal opinion in "*Question is, would you add another? or would you think the tank is already too crowded?*". Is this thread in the "Piranha Species Identification" section?

All I asked was for your opinion, is that so hard to ask for?

Maybe the seller in question never had an idea what type of fish this really is as the pet store owner/staff mislead her to believe that it is a piranha. I don't care if it's a pacu or a piranha, if it's a pacu I'm obviously not taking it and I'll kindly give the lady some knowledge about the fish.

Mods can delete this thread, cause clearly the repliers have no interest in the question.

For those of you who obviously can not read here's a photo for you,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its a pacus. But what do I know. Add as many of those as you want. Let us dummies know how it all turns out.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No, personally i'd not add any other piranha to your tank... and that's not a piranha, it's a Pacu


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Peace gentlemen









I think you could add another one, but keep in mind adding one to an existing group is always a risk.
Save yourself the trip though, this is a pacu...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't add another one. If they were all smaller like 4-6 inches it might make more sense to add some in, but at this point your going to add one just to take it out in a little while. With 8 reds in the tank its going to get over crowded and you might end up having to take one out anyway. That being said, I'm sure your tank will be able to take the extra load of one fish, if you could get one at a steal, why not? But I wouldn't suggest paying money for one


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Fillet it and bbq it is my advice.


I had this thought last night but figured there'd be cryn.HGI don't get pissy. Several members said right of its pacu. & couple of us gave our opinion on adding more or not. Even before you asked to delete thread as nobodies answering your questions. I say add away(if you have the filtration for it) others say no.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> Like I said in the first post "*the photo is HORRIBLE and I can't even tell if it's actually a piranha or a pacu*" there for I'm going over to her place (that is 4 blocks away from me) like I said "*I would probably take the piranha after I see it in person and what not*" so I can confirm myself what kind of fish it is. Never once did I say I needed help in determining whether the fish in question is a pacu or a red belly,Not to be rude but apparently you do if you cant easily tell that is a pacu that is probably 14" or so I clearly asked for your personal opinion in "*Question is, would you add another? or would you think the tank is already too crowded?*". Is this thread in the "Piranha Species Identification" section?
> 
> All I asked was for your opinion, is that so hard to ask for?


You asked should you get this piranha. You were told it was not a piranha (which is very clear even in a bad picture) so since you getting the piranha depends on there being a piranha to get until you find an actual piranha your additional questions are irrelevant in this situation.

Another piranha would be ok IMO if you wanted though I would do one that would be the average size for the tank as IMO it wouldn't be best to get a 10" p in a tank with 4"ers. IMO I would just grow out the ones you have rather then adding more.

On a side not 4" in two years is pretty pathetic growth.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Cluster, please quote me where I asked "should I get this Piranha?" in the original post if you can. You know I never asked what kind of fish it was, to many people's eyes went strait to the photo and spoke before their brains could progress what was being asked. On topic thanks for the input, the smallest p I have in my tank that is 4" is indeed very pathetic. The lights are out in the tank right now but I'll take a photo of him later tonight if you'd like to see him. He doesn't have any parasites, he doesn't get picked on by the others and he eats with the others though I have seen him stop eating way before the others are finished. I've been expecting him to be killed long ago but since he's not being picked on for the time being I decided to keep him with the group.

Burner thanks for your input, but please go back and read post #1 to #10, no one gave their opinion on adding more or not to my tank. They indeed gave their opinion on what kind of fish it was, but that was not asked. The thought passed threw me before I made this post that maybe I shouldn't put the photo up at all, knowing how everyone likes pictures I didn't believe it would hurt but it clearly distracted everyone from what was being said/asked.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

if it was a piranha i would add an 8th to your tank depending on its agression. If its not so agressive i would if its more agressive then i wouldnt seeing how you may some from your already established shoal.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Perhaps if you had replaced this line from your OP:



> I called and chatted with the person and she said the *piranha* and oscar have been together since they were 3". I told her I wouldn't take the oscar but I would probably take the *piranha* after I see it in person and what not.


With this:



> I called and chatted with the person and she said the *Pacu* and oscar have been together since they were 3". I told her I wouldn't take the oscar but I would probably take the *Pacu* after I see it in person and what not.


Then instead of following up with this question from your OP (which was preceded by your interest in "Piranha" and not "Pacu"):



> *Question is, would you add another? or would you think the tank is already too crowded?*


You probably should've asked:



> *Question is, would you add another Pacu or other large fish in general given my current tanks footprint? or would you think the tank is already too crowded?*


The members only responded to your original post based on your initial paragraph/sentences about "PIRANHA". Then you proceeded to show a pic of a Pacu.

Clearly you don't know the difference and it sounds like the members were just trying to help you out as you sounded very unclear about the differences based on how you worded your OP.

Just my 2 c.

Anyways - with your 170G tank, adding the Pacu may be fine as they are mainly vegetarian and shouldn't harm the Ps... but when the P's get big, they can and probably will harm the Pacu if they get the chance.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would not add a pacu to a 170g. It is better then a 55g but will then become your problem once it outgrows the 170g too.

Also if you don't want us to be misled then don't post vauge statments. If you are considering any type of fish state it if not by saying you are looking at another fish that happens to be piranha it usually implies you want to add another piranha especially in a hobby where piranhas are practically the only tank mate for other piranhas.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Cluster quoted you pretty good. If you can't tell that's a pacu from a bad photo well.... hope you do better with a real piranha. And I've ID some pretty poor quality photos on actual piranhas. But its your problem. Good luck.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Well good for you Hast? You can ID some bad photos? That's like you telling me you can tell if a gun is loaded just by looking at it from 20 feet away... Do I care? No, good for you, I'd still rather assume the gun is loaded and look in the chamber myself before I guess that it's loaded or not. Bottom line it is still not what I asked, and I also didn't ask if I could co-hab a pacu with my shoal of reds. Cluster is a great guy, I wont lie, but he didn't quote me at all so where your getting your facts from I don't know. No where in the 1st post did I ask what type of fish it was, no where I asked if I could co-hab a pacu with my shoal, no where I said I was looking for a pacu as well.

I'm almost having 2nd thoughts about this forums, those who replied after the 1st post strike me as kids with a case of attention deficit disorder(ADD).... Oooooo A PiCTURE! It's not only those few that posted, I look in a lot of threads and see people looking for advice then there's a bunch of dorks who can't stand but to open their mouth and be immature/rude/disrespectful about it.

"*Fillet it and bbq it is my advice*" That's coming from you, a moderator, this isn't the off topic section of the forums is it?

This is most likely the last time I'll openly ask this community for their opinion, if I have a question I'll resort to pm'ing members that I trust or not even bother coming here at all. I've learned a lot from these forums, met some great members but a lot of you are really starting to throw me off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Long story short, no I personally would not add another piranha to your 170G. Personally I find it already maxed out. On a side note what are you running for filtration on that tank?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Calm down guys!... "Fillet it and bbq it is my advice" is just a way to say it's not a piranha, don't take it too seriuosly!... the fact is it's obviuosly a Pacu to the trained eye... no need to leave the forum, still great advice in here...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Like I said in the first post "*the photo is HORRIBLE and I can't even tell if it's actually a piranha or a pacu*" there for I'm going over to her place (that is 4 blocks away from me) like I said "*I would probably take the piranha after I see it in person and what not*" so I can confirm myself what kind of fish it is. Never once did I say I needed help in determining whether the fish in question is a pacu or a red belly,Not to be rude but apparently you do if you cant easily tell that is a pacu that is probably 14" or so I clearly asked for your personal opinion in "*Question is, would you add another? or would you think the tank is already too crowded?*". Is this thread in the "Piranha Species Identification" section?
> 
> All I asked was for your opinion, is that so hard to ask for?


You asked should you get this piranha. You were told it was not a piranha (which is very clear even in a bad picture) so since you getting the piranha depends on there being a piranha to get until you find an actual piranha your additional questions are irrelevant in this situation.

Another piranha would be ok IMO if you wanted though I would do one that would be the average size for the tank as IMO it wouldn't be best to get a 10" p in a tank with 4"ers. IMO I would just grow out the ones you have rather then adding more.

On a side not 4" in two years is pretty pathetic growth.
[/quote]
I guess in your defensive position you missed this.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> Would You Add Another?At this point I do not know what "another" is but based on being in "piranha discussion is it wrong to assume you mean piranha?
> 
> So I found an add on used.com in my area where someone has a *10"+ red *confirming you are talking about a piranha on a piranha forumin a 55g with an oscar.... I called and chatted with the person and she said the piranha and oscar have been together since they were 3". I told her I wouldn't take the oscar but *I would probably take the piranha *Once again saying you were interested in a piranha. I do not see you saying you wanted another pacu or anyother fishafter I see it in person and what not. She said she only feeds it pellets and bloodworms as a treat, so that's great.
> 
> ...


So... at least to mea it seems clear that you were interested in getting a piranha not some other fish. You may not of asked what kind of fish it was but if you are seemingly asking should I get this piranha with a picture of a pacu to me it isn't wrong for us to tell you it is a pacu. It is up to you to decide if you still wanted it but your original question was a vauge "should I add another" and were ansered with it is a pacu and don't add it. If you were in a situation to add a red then we would respond to that situation. If you wanted a hypothetical situation create a hypothtical situation with a red of anysize but it is not totally hypothtical when when you are looking at a certain fish already. When you are looking at a specific fish we respond to that situation

If you want to avoid future confusion ask:

"Should I add another P. nattereri to my shoal.

Shoal specs
tanksize
filtration..."


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Would You Add Another?At this point I do not know what "another" is but based on being in "piranha discussion is it wrong to assume you mean piranha?
> 
> So I found an add on used.com in my area where someone has a *10"+ red *confirming you are talking about a piranha on a piranha forumin a 55g with an oscar.... I called and chatted with the person and she said the piranha and oscar have been together since they were 3". I told her I wouldn't take the oscar but *I would probably take the piranha *Once again saying you were interested in a piranha. I do not see you saying you wanted another pacu or anyother fishafter I see it in person and what not. She said she only feeds it pellets and bloodworms as a treat, so that's great.
> 
> ...


So... at least to mea it seems clear that you were interested in getting a piranha not some other fish. You may not of asked what kind of fish it was but if you are seemingly asking should I get this piranha with a picture of a pacu to me it isn't wrong for us to tell you it is a pacu. It is up to you to decide if you still wanted it but your original question was a vauge "should I add another" and were ansered with don't add a pacu. If you were in a situation to add a red then we would respond to that situation.

If you want to avoid future confusion ask:

"Should I add another P. nattereri to my shoal.

Shoal specs
tanksize
filtration..."
[/quote]
Judging from his post directed at me, I'm not qualified to tell a pacu from a piranha based on his photo. Whatever


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Traveller said:


> I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
> I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


Its an African Tiger Fish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

hastatus said:


> I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
> I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


Its an African Tiger Fish!
[/quote]
OH wow, and who do you think you are IDing it? I just asked whether you think I should add another *piranha*!!
This forum sucks, you 're all dumb stupid kids, I'M LEAVING!!!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Traveller said:


> I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
> I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


those do well in 2500 gallon tanks, you'd be surprised...









african tiger fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Traveller said:


> I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
> I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


Its an African Tiger Fish!
[/quote]
OH wow, and who do you think you are IDing it? I just asked whether you think I should add another *piranha*!!
This forum sucks, you 're all dumb stupid kids, I'M LEAVING!!!!!
[/quote]
If its related does it count?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Traveller said:


> I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
> I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


Its an African Tiger Fish!
[/quote]
OH wow, and who do you think you are IDing it? I just asked whether you think I should add another *piranha*!!
This forum sucks, you 're all dumb stupid kids, I'M LEAVING!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

HGI said:


> Cluster, please quote me where I asked "should I get this Piranha?" in the original post if you can. You know I never asked what kind of fish it was, to many people's eyes went strait to the photo and spoke before their brains could progress what was being asked. On topic thanks for the input, the smallest p I have in my tank that is 4" is indeed very pathetic. The lights are out in the tank right now but I'll take a photo of him later tonight if you'd like to see him. He doesn't have any parasites, he doesn't get picked on by the others and he eats with the others though I have seen him stop eating way before the others are finished. I've been expecting him to be killed long ago but since he's not being picked on for the time being I decided to keep him with the group.
> 
> Burner thanks for your input, but please go back and read post #1 to #10, no one gave their opinion on adding more or not to my tank. They indeed gave their opinion on what kind of fish it was, but that was not asked. The thought passed threw me before I made this post that maybe I shouldn't put the photo up at all, knowing how everyone likes pictures I didn't believe it would hurt but it clearly distracted everyone from what was being said/asked.


Your right, mybad I thought Hannibal got a NO in there before I replied the 2nd time.I double checked right after I posted n was going to edit but figured screw it. I still wouldn't be afraid to add more if you have the filtration for it.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you burner.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I also want to add another piranha to my shoal, what do you guys think?
> I'm going to add this guy, the seller says its a piranha but I can't tell whether it's a white Bengal tiger or a red belly. What do you guys think?


Its an African Tiger Fish!
[/quote]
OH wow, and who do you think you are IDing it? I just asked whether you think I should add another *piranha*!!
This forum sucks, you 're all dumb stupid kids, I'M LEAVING!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

One huge dysfunctional family! Worse than damn soap opera. These are the fish of our lives. Lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I will be the first to say that is not an african tiger fish it is clearly a tiger datnoid from indonesia of the white variety since tigers dont live in africa DUHHHH... damm you guys are stupid


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> I will be the first to say that is not an african tiger fish it is clearly a tiger datnoid from indonesia of the white variety since tigers dont live in africa DUHHHH... damm you guys are stupid


Being here can do that :laugh:


----------

